# Macaroni cheese



## Janeysaney

I'm gonna sound totally stupid, but I want some macaroni cheese and although I know that hard cheese e.g. cheddar is totally fine for us to eat during pregnancy, my silly brain thinks that its not fine if melted and cooked. I know it sounds stupid but for some reason I begin to think it becomes like soft cheese cuz its melted. Please tell me I'm wrong or better yet someone come and knock some sense into me please!


----------



## Jenniflower

You're wrong!!! *knock*!! I just had Mac and Cheese today for lunch. I keep cravng it with chips (fries)


----------



## lousielou

It's fine, fine, fine! :D


----------



## RainbowGift

There is a whole lot to worry about when we are pregnant, huh? At some point we start to question EVERYTHING. Mac n cheese is fine, it was one of my cravings too. It's not too nutritious, but the calcium is helpful. The thing about cheese is that the soft cheeses, like feta, have not been pasteurized and that makes it unsafe. Once a cheese has been pasteurized, it's safe no matter how you slice it (hee hee). Enjoy your mac and cheese!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PixieBelle

Mmmmmm, macaroni cheese....
It's fine hon! Munch away!


----------



## Janeysaney

Thanks ladies. I feel like pregnancy has made me CRAZY! I question everything, even questioned my mums food even though she has had four kids so of course she wouldnt go feed me something that isnt safe for pregnancy. Im such a silly billy!


----------



## KandyKinz

mmmmmmmm now I know what I'm gonna have for lunch.... but I'm gonna use mozza cheese.... cause well I think I'm all out of chedder....


----------



## Bmonki

mmmmmmmmmm now im craving it too.


----------



## MommyMika

It's totally fine!!! Melting cheese doesn't make it suddenly un-pasteurized ;) no worries!!

Eat away!


----------



## sophsoph23

mmm I keep wanting macaroni cheese its lovelyy :) lol, by soft cheese do you mean like cheese spreads aswell? Cause I have been having lots of cheese spread in sandwiches =/ x


----------



## Janeysaney

Ive read most cheese spreads are okay cuz theyre processed or something like that!


----------



## Jenniflower

Bmonki said:


> mmmmmmmmmm now im craving it too.

Look what you've done! hahaha


----------



## Janeysaney

Jenniflower said:


> Bmonki said:
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm now im craving it too.
> 
> Look what you've done! hahahaClick to expand...

Lol! Dont blame me, its what all our babies want!:haha:


----------



## Annunakian

I need to stop reading the food threads. :ignore: :sulk:

I think if I couldn't have mac and cheese I would die. LOL I make my own and then I like the box stuff, too. Hmm, maybe we'll be having mac and cheese for dinner. :haha:


----------



## Janeysaney

We could all add in some broccoli, cauliflower and carrots just to make it more healthy. Thats must count for some of our 5 a day right?!


----------

